# You know you are a fish lover when...



## Morpheus

...it's perfectly natural for you to grab a spoon and scoop a piece of poop out of your drip tray.

Add your own!!


----------



## Dizzcat

......... You cannot walk past a tank anywhere without stopping and looking.


----------



## DJRansome

......you examing landscaping and admire the rocks for your tank...wonder if anyone would notice if you took one.


----------



## mok3t

... you will turn off all other electrical equipment in the room, including the television, radio, computer ect, to watch your fishtank


----------



## wishart

When you got no life and spend more time on this site or anything about fish instead of going outside? :lol:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi

.....You train yourself to ignore the sounds of an aquarium in your bedroom, not matter how noisy :thumb:

.....You also develop an incredible tolerance for humidity :thumb:

.....You have a special place(Shelf, closet, room(!), garage, cellar or whatever) to store your fish supplies

.....Live food is much more easier to handle than before you became fish crazy :lol:


----------



## lotsofish

---you take your fish to the vet and follow up by giving it antibiotic injections for a week.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

You'll vaccuum the substrate and do a water change on multiple tanks without a second thought, but shudder at the thought of cleaning the house.


----------



## Dizzcat

You stop to look at your tank and then realize its been 3 hours since you moved!


----------



## cevvin

.... when you give your fish more attention then your husband/wife.


----------



## Alleycat

.... you get up at 3:45am to feed your fry, feed them again when you walk in the door from work at 4:00pm, and feed them again at 10:00pm before you head to bed.


----------



## famikert

.......when you buy that 500 foot roll of airline tubing and hope that its enough


----------



## JohnBob

When you try and engage your friend in a detailed discussion of your tank when all they wanted to do was look at the "pretty fish" :roll:


----------



## LadyBarbara001

When there is more frozen food in your freezer for your fish than there is for you.

When you have the LFS on speed dial, and they recognize your voice.


----------



## Lively

...when remodeling involves more glass than drywall


----------



## smellsfishy1

Your fish eat shrimp and you eat bologna.


----------



## eL Chupy

:lol: you guys are great!

ok...

you get all excited when you see a fish tank on a tv show or movie, then begin to critique their stocking choice and aquascape and proceed to tell your significant other just how much better your tank is, listing specific details and arguements as to why it's better, and the only response you get is a roll of the eyes...


----------



## dwarfpike

... when you try to get a friend into the hobby so you can 'take care' of a bigger tank.


----------



## Joels fish

....when a day on the town means going to all the local fish stores.

....when you sell your bed and sleep on the couch to make room for that new tank.

....when every flat surface in your home capable of supporting weight has a fish tank on it.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

> When you have the LFS on speed dial, and they recognize your voice.


 Hey thats me :thumb: 
...When you watch a movie / TV show and the main thing you remember about it is a Tank in the background of a scene.

...The largest file in your Favorites menue on you computer is titled "Fish Suff"

... People use the term "He's into Fish" right after your name when introducing you to someone new.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

When your spouse says "No more tanks!" you think that only applies to 3 foot or larger.


----------



## Lively

Joels fish said:


> ....when every flat surface in your home capable of supporting weight has a fish tank on it.


and if it isn't - you try and figure out how to hid the bracing to make it capable


----------



## Joels fish

....when you mark your faucets for 78F with a metal scribe so your wife can't clean it off.

....when home improvement means a floor drain in the fish room .

....Your garage becomes a fish room because the new tank is too big to fit through the door .


----------



## slickvic277

When you start going on and on about cycling,water changes,stocking proper husbandry and fish keeping ethics.Then you relize all 15 of your co-workers are staring at you and have no clue what in **** your talking about. And you think theres something wrong with them!!!


----------



## Joels fish

slickvic277 said:


> When you start going on and on about cycling,water changes,stocking proper husbandry and fish keeping ethics.Then you relize all 15 of your co-workers are staring at you and have no clue what in #%$& your talking about. And you think theres something wrong with them!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lively

Joels fish said:


> ....when you mark your faucets for 78F with a metal scribe so your wife can't clean it off.


OH! Great idea!! (heads out to the garage to find the dremmel...)


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

When you're the only one in the room that the sound of gurgling/running water doesn't get the bladder working.


----------



## smellsfishy1

The bedroom you sleep in is 69* because of heating costs and the the fish room is 80* with backup generators and heaters.


----------



## Morpheus

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> When you're the only one in the room that the sound of gurgling/running water doesn't get the bladder working.


LOL. I actually flew out of bed this morning because I didn't hear the overflow trickle and thought my pump had died.


----------



## RyanR

...when you drop off more furniture for storage at your in-laws so you can make room for another tank...

...when you consider moving into a bigger house, solely to get more fish...

...when you talk to your parents on the phone, and tell them how their "grandfish" are doing...


----------



## dwarfpike

When your 'fish room' has more square feet than where you live.


----------



## xalow

When you accidentally refer to other animals as fish or have a Freudian slip and call a bird's wing a fin.

When you know things that you have no business knowing and are only tangentially related to actually keeping fish such as the geography of South America and the African Rift lakes, genetics, fish anatomy, carpentry, import export laws, how any possible substance will influence water chemistry, plumbing, and various physics topics such as the properties of light glass and acrylic.


----------



## gomezaddams

While in the Drs office your 9 year old asks you "whats that fish?" in the office fishtank and you tell him....in Latin


----------



## Joels fish

> While in the Drs office your 9 year old asks you "whats that fish?" in the office fishtank and you tell him....in Latin


 Guilty! Only it's normally my wife asking, and she usually ends up wishing she didn't after getting an earfull about some of the more intersting habits of the fish and it's relatives.


----------



## Agnag

When you filter the water for your fish, but not for yourself.


----------



## smellsfishy1

When you fly to Egypt and drive to Belize to find a deal on a tank or fish.


----------



## non_compliance

when you make a joke about cops crashing into a house and killing some Archocentrus nigrofasciatus....

when someone makes a joke about cops crashing into a house and killing some Archocentrus nigrofasciatus and you laugh....


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

When the utility companies investigates you for running an illegal hydroponic garden.


----------



## xantar

when you refer to your local fish store as an "LFS".


----------



## wishart

When directions to your house include "the one with the blue glow coming from the windows".

when you invite people over to see your fish tanks with nothing else in mind really. :lol:

When you wake up 45 minutes earlier then needed every morning to spend time greeting your tanks and making sure everyone's happy, healthy and accounted for...

When your gf is more afraid of you going to the fish store than the mall...


----------



## JimInAugusta

When the first thing you do upon waking is check your tanks and the last thing you do before going to bed is check your tanks but you forget to check the kids.

When your sister calls you a fish geek.

When buying an $1100 Honda generator _just in case_ seems logical. Very logical.

When you sell just one tank and your power bill drops significantly.

When you pay $150 for what appears to be a small bag of a dozen translucent brown minnows excluding shipping.


----------



## Lively

JimInAugusta said:


> When the first thing you do upon waking is check your tanks and the last thing you do before going to bed is check your tanks but you forget to check the kids.


or are more concerned about the growth rate of your fry than your children!


----------



## DeadFishFloating

*Agnag*


> When you filter the water for your fish, but not for yourself.


Ummm...absolutely nothing wrong with that.

*smellsfishy1*


> When you fly to Egypt and drive to Belize to find a deal on a tank or fish.


Holy [email protected] dude.

When your gf would probably rather you go to a strip club rather than a fish auction that's likely to end around 1am, and you have to stay to the very end _"just in case"_, even though you haven't spent a single dollar yet and it's after 11:30pm.

When your sister says in an astonished voice ... _"you got HOW MUCH! for TWO little catfish!?!"_ and you've already spent the money on new live stock, tanks and equipment, ... in you mind.


----------



## dwarfpike

When you always set aside a full day of your vacation to tour the LFS ... even when in sunny mexico.


----------



## Joels fish

When your wife calls you a fish geek.

when you go to the pet store for dog food, and without even realizing it you find yourself in the fish section.

When you leave the pet store with a new fish , and no dog food.


----------



## xalow

When you have more pictures of your fish than you do of friends, relatives, and loved ones.

When you scold your dog for barking because it might scare the fish.

When you scold your fish for scaring your dog (extra points for this one).

If you have ever done this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v0yrTfD ... re=related


----------



## Joels fish

> If you have ever done this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v0yrTfD ... re=related


  I have


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

So have I.


----------



## Joels fish

When your wife reads these, and is releaved that it's not just you.
When you read these, and are releaved that it's not just you.


----------



## LIVINGLIFE

You drive 2 hous to anther city to see a new aquarium store. :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating

You don't own a car, but know all the public transport bus and train schedules to all the LFS around the city, and know all the link services so that you can visit 6 LFS in 6 hours and cover more than 60 kilometers in a round trip. And that's just the North side. It's an 8 LFS trip to do the Southside.

You know every LFS in your city and have them ranked according to how good they are, and these don't include your regular shopping center (re: Mall) run of the mill pet store.


----------



## xantar

when you move all the dirty dishes out of the sink and to the counter to clean you filter and do a partial water change.


----------



## DJRansome

LIVINGLIFE said:


> You drive 2 hous to anther city to see a new aquarium store. :lol:


 Or 3 hours. Each way. But that was a hatchery, not just a LFS so maybe that's not TOO crazy, right?


----------



## SumthingFishE

When your home decor includes shelves of fish food(several varieties all stored in a specially purchased container, I might add.), plant food, nets, 5 gallon buckets, a garden hose, gravel vac, fish medicine, prime, and other fish supplies, yet your walls are more than not, bare. :wink:

When your husband says, "Okay honey." You immediately know it means one of two things depending on which tank he is standing by: Either run over and plug in the filter, or scoot into the kitchen and try to get the hot and cold water on to match the water temp. in the tank, listening and carefully following his instructions of "A little more hot." "Less hot." "A tad too cold." "ok, just a little more hot." :lol:


----------



## Joels fish

When you leave class to go to the computer lab to post on this thread.


----------



## cevvin

...when you scoop snow into a bucket to melt it, because the nitrates in your tap are to high.


----------



## Agnag

When you are in bed, and can't fall asleep, because you keep thinking about what you are going to do in your fish room the next day.


----------



## iceblue

slickvic277 said:


> When you start going on and on about cycling,water changes,stocking proper husbandry and fish keeping ethics.Then you relize all 15 of your co-workers are staring at you and have no clue what in #%$& your talking about. And you think theres something wrong with them!!!


The first time you realise your a fish geek while talking to your co-workers and they think somethings wrong with you................ but you don't really care and keep babbling anyway.


----------



## Fishguy28

cevvin said:


> ...when you scoop snow into a bucket to melt it, because the nitrates in your tap are to high.


 Ha! I just finished doing this, to make it better I made a solar unit to warm the barrel.


----------



## slickvic277

You might be a fish geek when you "made a solar unit to warm the barrel".......


----------



## Morpheus

...you wash your hands _before_ putting them in water that fish pee and poop in.


----------



## RyanR

You set up a tank to house the giant piscivorous, marriage-threatening fish at the LFS, and another tank for its feeders, just because folks at the Cichlid-forum "told you to"! :lol:


----------



## jack lover

If you collect fish food containers from past fish flakes or food...
You sell the family car to get ready for a trip to a local auction..


----------



## LJ

> You sell the family car to get ready for a trip to a local auction..


Hopefully not the only one. :wink:


----------



## jack lover

ya lol


----------



## Solchitlins

........ when you buy all the cory cats in the tank at the LFS because you can't stand to see less than 6 remaining in the tank because that would split up the group and bum everyone out.

LOL

I did this a few weeks ago.
The owner was so shocked he gave me a discount.


----------



## natalie559

This thread is hilarious!! You all are a riot!


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Solchitlins said:


> ........ when you buy all the cory cats in the tank at the LFS because you can't stand to see less than 6 remaining in the tank because that would split up the group and bum everyone out.


Yup, done this a few of times. 

Very similar...

_If you happen to notice one or two tetras left in a LFS tank of a species you already own, you buy them becuase you know they'll be happier in your school._

I bought two more marbled hatchetfish yesterday becuase I walked into a LFS and noticed them in the top rear corner of one tank. I started with a small school of six about 7 months ago, and as of yesterday now have seventeen in my school. I'm going to have to stop as it's only a 50 gallon tank and it's getting quite crowded at the surface.

I never understand people who go to a LFS with the intention of buying 6 of something, and when the LFS has 8 to 10 of _X_ fish, they still only buy the 6. :-?


----------



## mp21IL

when you sleep with the window open under 3 blankets (10ish F outside) so you can give your fish a cooling a period.. :?


----------



## Joels fish

When you start learning Latin so you know what your fishes Scientific names really mean.


----------



## RyanR

...when you wish the show "Heroes" was really a show about severums! 

-Ryan


----------



## DeadFishFloating

RyanR said:


> ...when you wish the show "Heroes" was really a show about severums!
> 
> -Ryan


rotfpmsl :lol:


----------



## Joels fish

When your setting in class and your more worried about the new fish you just got than the stuff your supposed to be learning.

When you call your wife hourly to check on the new fish , but only hourly so you don't feel like a freak.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

When everyone is over to your house watching the SuperBowl and you're on C-F wondering why theres not much traffic.

Check time and date of this post  
.
.
.


----------



## Mr. White

When you buy a new tank for your fish instead of a new fish for your tank.


----------



## LadyBarbara001

Solchitlins said:


> ........ when you buy all the cory cats in the tank at the LFS because you can't stand to see less than 6 remaining in the tank because that would split up the group and bum everyone out.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I did this a few weeks ago.
> The owner was so shocked he gave me a discount.


I bought one little Harlequin Rasbora because I had a school of them. I felt bad for the one all alone. Looks great showing off my planted tank!

When your python sink adapter breaks, and this constitutes an emergency.

When your most exciting social engagement is the upcoming fish auction. When you are taking a list of what you can buy to said auction.

When you are running close to 1,000 gallons in your house, and wonder where you can fit another tank.


----------



## mok3t

When your friends start to refer to you as aquaman... Happened to me today


----------



## PaulineMi

When you are outdoors in below zero weather to connect the hose to the spigot because that's where the hard water for the tank comes from.

When you keep said spigot wrapped in styrofoam and towels so it doesn't freeze.

When you sit on an uncomfortable stool in front of the tank to watch fish while the rest of the family is relaxing on cushy furniture watching TV.

When you don't share too much information with the spouse about the species in the tank so he/she doesn't notice the newest additions.

BTW....that "Zach Brady Fights a Fish" video was absolutely hilalrious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iceblue

When you can't find the anti-bacterial spray because your 12 year old scrapes his knee but you can find the Mela-fix blindfolded when you need to treat a fish.


----------



## DJRansome

When you buy two chairs with matching footrests (and a table between) to face the tank just to avoid the problem iceblue is having:



iceblue said:


> When you can't find the anti-bacterial spray because your 12 year old scrapes his knee but you can find the Mela-fix blindfolded when you need to treat a fish.


When visitors say your living room is like a media room for fish.


----------



## RyanR

Just like it was mentioned earlier in this thread, I went into the LFS today and noticed the lone remaining _Laetacara dorsigera_ from the batch my four had come from. I couldn't leave a lonely cichlid behind. :lol:

They pretty much gave it to me, too! 

-Ryan


----------



## BenHugs

When you buy a 255g tank to use as a room divider then when it doesn't sit quite level you jack up the corner of the house instead of shimming the tank :roll:


----------



## xantar

when you've been awake for 32 hours, spent 16 of them working and 2 driving, come home and vacuum the rocks and do partial water change, watch your favorite fish "do his thing", then go to bed(without eating because there's not enough time) because you have to work in 8 hours. :zz:


----------



## DJRansome

Oops, I should have edited my post above, I got the wrong quote. I arranged furniture in front of the tank to avoid the problem PaulineMi was having, LOL!



> When you sit on an uncomfortable stool in front of the tank to watch fish while the rest of the family is relaxing on cushy furniture watching TV.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

PaulineMi said:


> When you sit on an uncomfortable stool in front of the tank to watch fish while the rest of the family is relaxing on cushy furniture watching TV.


Ya know, I never, ever, notice whether the old milk crate I sit on in the garage to watch my fish tanks is comfortable or not.


----------



## RyanR

We actually put the comfy couch in front of the fish tanks and the stool in front of the TV. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Marconis

-You're on vacation and laying on the beach, all you're thinking about is if your fish are ok
-You panic when the power goes out, and don't give a **** about the food rotting in the fridge
-You don't pump the bass on your speakers too loud 
-You yell at your fish when they don't stop fighting
-You show the class a video of your Africans mating and everyone calls you a loser


----------



## Pilgrim

When you have more hose in your house than you do outside.


----------



## LadyBarbara001

When you are so excited for an auction you can't sleep the night before (unfortunately true!!).


----------



## RyanR

...when you put a bulkhead fitting in the bottom of the back door's screen to put the water change siphon hose through.... this way you can do water changes *and* not lot the cats out! :roll:

-Ryan


----------



## Joels fish

RyanR said:


> ...when you put a bulkhead fitting in the bottom of the back door's screen to put the water change siphon hose through.... this way you can do water changes *and* not lot the cats out! :roll:
> 
> -Ryan


That's a great idea! (heads to lowes to find fittings, hoses, and a hole saw :thumb: )


----------



## iceblue

Joels fish said:


> RyanR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...when you put a bulkhead fitting in the bottom of the back door's screen to put the water change siphon hose through.... this way you can do water changes *and* not lot the cats out! :roll:
> 
> -Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! (heads to lowes to find fittings, hoses, and a hole saw :thumb: )
Click to expand...

When you read a thread called "You know you are a fish lover when..." and immediately run out and buy the stuff you need to try out an idea you just read about.


----------



## Beagly

When your step daugher warns her visiting friends. "Do not to even look at the fish as you walk by. If you show any interest at all, you will be there for hours."

100% true!


----------



## esob0i

Pilgrim said:


> When you have more hose in your house than you do outside.


when you buy a hose an only to use it inside an yell at people who put it outside lol


----------



## slatefern

when you check craig's list for a great deal on a tank, EVERYDAY!!!![/b]


----------



## clgkag

slatefern said:


> when you check craig's list for a great deal on a tank, EVERYDAY!!!![/b]


Or several times a day, everyday.


----------



## edouthirt

When you print out the species articles from this website of the fish that you have and put them on display by your tank so your friends can read about your specimens. Only to realize that your friends don't like to come over anymore because they are so sick of hearing about your **** fish.

*takes a break from typing to push his glasses back up his nose*

When you do an experiment with a rubbermaid tub holding 5 gallons of water and an airstone adding a little bit of baking soda and epsom salt every day until the desired ph and hardness are acheived in your tap water.

When you notice one snail in your tank and then that night you have a nightmare where thousands of snails are creeping out of your tank and all over your house.

When you find yourself assisting other customers at the LFS.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

edouthirt said:


> *takes a break from typing to push his glasses back up his nose*


Ha Ha HA!



> When you find yourself assisting other customers at the LFS.


 :lol: Wait... I do that, I've even been tempted to answer their phone


----------



## css virginia

DeadFishFloating said:


> You'll vaccuum the substrate and do a water change on multiple tanks without a second thought, but shudder at the thought of cleaning the house.


.... :lol: ....That's a good one...


----------



## css virginia

Hoosier Tank said:


> When your spouse says "No more tanks!" you think that only applies to 3 foot or larger.


......... :lol: :lol: :lol: ......... :thumb:


----------



## css virginia

Morpheus said:


> ...you wash your hands _before_ putting them in water that fish pee and poop in.


...you mean the..."Hospital"..tank... :lol:


----------



## css virginia

xantar said:


> when you move all the dirty dishes out of the sink and to the counter to clean you filter and do a partial water change.


.....Ssshhhh....I hope my wife never reads this one... :lol: .... 8)


----------



## css virginia

Mr. White said:


> When you buy a new tank for your fish instead of a new fish for your tank.


Oohhh....I "Like" that idea...I can live with that.!!


----------



## css virginia

iceblue said:


> When you can't find the anti-bacterial spray because your 12 year old scrapes his knee but you can find the Mela-fix blindfolded when you need to treat a fish.


....That's a funny one....good point... :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Curator

edouthirt said:


> When you find yourself assisting other customers at the LFS.


hahahahaha, I tend to do this on pretty much every visit, they make jokes about how they are gonna have to start paying me if I keep this up,LOL...then my eyes light up and I say "REALLY?! your hiring?!" completely forgetting theyve made this same joke a dozen times be4, an awkward moment ensues, where I then remember its a joke, and then laugh and say something like "hahaha, just kidding!"... then later on be4 I leave I mention soemthing along the lines of..."really though, if you do need any help around here, I wouldnt mind working here part time..."...lol


----------



## Desi&lt;3

When you get introduced as the woman that likes fish and you no longer care . . .


----------



## morningsky

1.When you are more excited/worried about your new fish being delivered :dancing: than when you bought a new car. (and I probably asked more questions about the fish) :lol:

2. When you buy a used aquarium from a stranger then spend your time breaking down the tank telling him about about the glory of Cichlids and how he would have probably been happier with cichlids.(while your husband glares at you as if the seller was going to change his mind and right then and there and rush out to buy cichlids)
:roll:

3. When you feel the need to tell various Dr.s offices/hospitals that the fish are not looking well and think they would be happier living with you. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## AF_medic

..... if you know you've found true love because your wife asks if we could get another fish tank.

..... if you're disappointed because she has something smaller than 50gallons in mind.....

..... if you spend $100 on hardware to build your own overflow, only to tear it apart, spend $180 on a commercial overflow, only to spend all day modifying it because you think you can make it better.

..... if you sell your Mahogany guitar with the abalone inlays to finance your new tank

..... if you sell your mountain bike because your guitar didn't sell for enough to do the tank.

..... if you have a 75gallon tank full of goldfish, but won't post it because you think the guys on CF will call you names.

..... if you love your wife's dainty hands because she can rescue fish from the overflow box.

..... if you come home and your wife is panicking because a fish got hurt, and she doesn't know what to do, but you do!

.... if you manage to come up with this many items for "you know you're a fish lover when...."


----------



## AF_medic

sorry, 2 more.

.... if you built an 8inch ledge all the way around your fish tank so you can watch the cats try to catch the fish.

.... if you built a full hood for your tank so your cats CAN'T catch the fish.


----------



## eL Chupy

AF_medic said:


> ..... if you have a 75gallon tank full of goldfish, but won't post it because you think the guys on CF will call you names.


 :lol: my favorite one yet! :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating

> ..... if you have a 75gallon tank full of goldfish, but won't post it because you think the guys on CF will call you names.


Nah, got no interest in calling you names...I just think it's a waste of a perfectly good tank.


----------



## willmaddoxUK

heheheh very amusing AF_medic,

.... maybe when i come back from work and walk over to my tank and say "hello kids " as if they will say hello back.


----------



## jfly

when you can honestly say youve drank over 3 gallons of fish pee/poo by old school syphoning


----------



## willmaddoxUK

nicee


----------



## eL Chupy

willmaddoxUK said:


> .... maybe when i come back from work and walk over to my tank and say "hello kids " as if they will say hello back.


 :lol: ... my girlfriend turned the lights out on the tank last night and I looked at her and asked if she was gonna say good night to them...

and she turned around and said "good night honeys"... :dancing: fish lover in the making


----------



## esob0i

eL Chupy said:


> willmaddoxUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... maybe when i come back from work and walk over to my tank and say "hello kids " as if they will say hello back.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ... my girlfriend turned the lights out on the tank last night and I looked at her and asked if she was gonna say good night to them...
> 
> and she turned around and said "good night honeys"... :dancing: fish lover in the making
Click to expand...

haha


----------



## BRANT13

when you take a break from staring into the tank to look at the clock and realize ure already a half hour late for work


----------



## willmaddoxUK

eL Chupy said:


> willmaddoxUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... maybe when i come back from work and walk over to my tank and say "hello kids " as if they will say hello back.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ... my girlfriend turned the lights out on the tank last night and I looked at her and asked if she was gonna say good night to them...
> 
> and she turned around and said "good night honeys"... :dancing: fish lover in the making
Click to expand...

hehehe nice, shes turning lol


----------



## Thorin83

..when you girlfriend says "you stink fish"


----------



## walleye

....when a train derails in your backyard. We were kicked out by the fire department. No damage to my property, just a precaution. I used the excuse to get some meds. :wink: I had a fireman escort me into the house. While we were in there, I checked the fry in the tumblers and shut all the tank lights out. The fireman even looked over my tanks and helped shut lights off. :thumb: I was only out for 20 hours, so no loss.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

walleye said:


> .... The fireman even looked over my tanks and helped shut lights off. :thumb:


Future Cichlid keeper in the making right there...


----------



## Morpheus

20 gallon long tank: $31.99
Lumber to build a stand: $40.00
New filter: $34.99
Decorations: $32.99
Substrate: $6.99
Filter cover and light: $44.99

Grand Total: $191.95

Occupants: (5) 99 cent danios.


----------



## LG0815

when you cant keep your habds off your tank and play with it all the time

thats me

my dad hates it


----------



## LG0815

Joels fish said:


> When you leave class to go to the computer lab to post on this thread.


i do that on my lunch hour


----------



## LG0815

Joels fish said:


> When you leave class to go to the computer lab to post on this thread.


i do that at my lunch hour at my school

people call me fish geek and stuff but i dont care


----------



## LG0815

opps double post


----------



## earth intruder

eL Chupy said:


> :lol: you guys are great!
> 
> ok...
> 
> you get all excited when you see a fish tank on a tv show or movie, then begin to critique their stocking choice and aquascape and proceed to tell your significant other just how much better your tank is, listing specific details and arguements as to why it's better, and the only response you get is a roll of the eyes...


Haha, ditto!


----------



## earth intruder

xalow said:


> When you accidentally refer to other animals as fish or have a Freudian slip and call a bird's wing a fin.


Guilty again!

Last week I mistakenly referred to _humans_ as fish!


----------



## jfly

you roll around and have 50 feet of garden hose, and two syphons in your car from cleaning other peoples tanks (for fun?!?! never thought id say that, but its true) :roll:


----------



## padlock 08

.... when you buy two large tubs to collect rainwater for your SA tank (one for collection, the other for storage) then your worried about pollutants so you buy a 1000 l/h filter with carbon specially for it....... even though the tubs only 45 litres


----------



## howajj

...when you,ve been with your frontosa longer than your wife...12 years =D>


----------



## davespeed3

....When you know the cost of ph buffer, cichlid salts, sinking pellet, where to get them, which LFS is doing a deal on them if you buy in bulk, but have no clue how much bread, potatoes or milk costs...

....When your partner is eating prawns, peas or such like and feels she/he has to set aside some in the little pot you've provided near the sink, then feels compelled to inform you...


----------



## Malawidolphin

> When you don't share too much information with the spouse about the species in the tank so he/she doesn't notice the newest additions.
> 
> 
> 
> I sneak the fish in when my husband is on shift. I am sure he thinks I haven't bought fish in months....maybe a year! If he thinks they don't look like they used to I just say "cichlids change so much as they mature".
> 
> ...when you are looking at a tank of dithers at an LFS and carefully estimating if they will fit in the mouth of your larger fish.
Click to expand...


----------



## edouthirt

I'm a musician... and when a song I'm writing is in it's early stages I pick a fish species name for it so I can distinguish different projects from each other.

I'm currently finishing up frontosa, afra, and acei.


----------



## mncherie1

You try to convince your boss that we need at least a 90 gal tank in the waiting room for the patients, just because you do not have enough room, or the funds at home :lol:


----------



## czar_wilson

old post but...

you work from12am to 8am
and manage to read this forum for 7.99 hours of that time... lol


----------



## londonloco

Great thread to revive....

Kid walks into kitchen..."yum mom, your cooking zucchini for dinner"
Mom replies..."no, this is for the fish, pizza will be delivered in 20 mins"


----------



## Sparrk

When you cook an omelet for your crayfish :thumb:


----------



## kingdave

When you get more "Happy Birthday" wishes from the various fish forums you belong to then you do from real people.


----------



## Prosonic

when your wife is standing next to you topless and states "Stop Watching Discovery Channel" while glaring at your tank


----------



## Prosonic

LIVINGLIFE said:


> You drive 2 hous to anther city to see a new aquarium store. :lol:


guilty as a novice i know more than the "local pet shop"


----------



## czar_wilson

you sit and stare hoping someone else is online posting a thread at 3am about their fish
so you can live vicariously through them since yours are at home alone.... lol


----------



## Frazee86

...when ppl/loved ones give you cash gifts and ask what kind of fish things you plan on buying


----------



## vann59

You don't want to get any Pacu's because you know you couldn't afford braces for them.

The designated chair that sets in front of the fish tank always has a clean towel hanging on the back... just in case.

When the kitchen pantry is getting really bare, but you have several varieties of fish food on hand.

When watching sports means you just dropped a blueberry in for a game of tank hockey.

You carefully screen prospective foster parents of the fish you can't keep.

When you're so 'pisc poor' you stand on the street corner with a sign that says 'will work for fish' (getting there soon).

When you worry for days about your fish that has signs of stress and whether he will ever color up again.

You hold a net up as if it were a 'belt', to let the tank bully know he is pushing it.

You wonder if the bright aquarium lights might cause the fish to get cataracts.

You're thinking about writing your congressman about outlawing cycling with fish.

You suffer terrible guilt from having actually cycled with fish.

You might actually consider cycling with fish, but you don't like to ride when the weather is this hot, and the tank would be splashing all over, and the fish could get motion sickness.


----------



## lucid_eye

> The designated chair that sets in front of the fish tank always has a clean towel hanging on the back... just in case.


HAHAH :lol: I love it, I keep towels around because I always am adjusting plants, spray nozzles, ect.

how about: Visiting a friend that lives far away more often than normal, because you want to see what the fish store near him has in stock


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you are away from home and worry about your fish more than your family!


----------



## londonloco

vann59 said:


> You don't want to get any Pacu's because you know you couldn't afford braces for them.
> 
> The designated chair that sets in front of the fish tank always has a clean towel hanging on the back... just in case.
> 
> When the kitchen pantry is getting really bare, but you have several varieties of fish food on hand.
> 
> When watching sports means you just dropped a blueberry in for a game of tank hockey.
> 
> You carefully screen prospective foster parents of the fish you can't keep.
> 
> When you're so 'pisc poor' you stand on the street corner with a sign that says 'will work for fish' (getting there soon).
> 
> When you worry for days about your fish that has signs of stress and whether he will ever color up again.
> 
> You hold a net up as if it were a 'belt', to let the tank bully know he is pushing it.
> 
> You wonder if the bright aquarium lights might cause the fish to get cataracts.
> 
> You're thinking about writing your congressman about outlawing cycling with fish.
> 
> You suffer terrible guilt from having actually cycled with fish.
> 
> You might actually consider cycling with fish, but you don't like to ride when the weather is this hot, and the tank would be splashing all over, and the fish could get motion sickness.


Def the most entertaining post! :lol:


----------



## czar_wilson

You hold a net up as if it were a 'belt', to let the tank bully know he is pushing it.

+1 :lol:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you purposely turn the light's out so the fish can SLEEP!

_______________________
Check out this thread! Word Association


----------



## frank1rizzo

You read through 10 pages of "You know you are a fish lover" and get sad when you get to the end.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> When you purposely turn the light's out so the fish can SLEEP!


Haha I do this ALL the time - I have christmas lights in my room that I turn on after 10pm so that I can see but the fish can still sleep.

How about when you are always at the LFS on the day that they get shipments in just so you can see what they got in, even though you know you can't buy anything


----------



## lil_gold_ram

When you watch your tank more than the tv....

When you talk to them like they are kids.....

When the ppl at your lfs get tired of seeing you....

When your angels spawn and you jump up and down and call your friends "I'm gonna be a grandma!"


----------



## lil_gold_ram

Oh one more....when you get your paycheck and say "If I pay this bill I won't have money for fish stuff"


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When everyone know's you by first name at all the LFS'S around!

How about when you call dib's on the raier fish at the LFS!!!


----------



## lil_gold_ram

^ that's me! I get mad when I see something new and they didn't call me to tell me as soon as it came in lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

Yeah I always check the day before the order comes in and my guy at the LFS tells me if there's anything out of the ordinary coming in, such as RTCxTSN hybrids.....


----------



## BelieveInBlue

When you spend more time on your tanks than on homework/schoolwork/work.

When you walk into a place and the first thing you look for are fish tanks.

When you spend 300 dollars in 2 days on plants and driftwood and don't think twice about it.

When you see a new/interesting species and you immediately think about how you can make room for them

When you get a job at a fish store just so you can see the new fish as soon as they arrive.

When you dedicate three shelves to chemicals for your tanks, and the non fish related chemicals are kept in random corners and shelves.

When you act as if WWIII broke out when you see cleaning supplies/detergent anywhere near your tank.

When you've memorized what fish is in what tank at every LFS near you when you don't even live there.


----------



## BelieveInBlue

When you live in an earthquake zone that is due for an earthquake, and the only thing you're worried about is how well your tanks will handle the quakes and what will happen to your fish.

When the power goes out and you're more worried about the frozen bloodworms going bad and the brine shrimp dying because the air stones stopped than anything else.

When you have ice cubes in a bag on a hot summer day just in case.

When you're more worried about the nutrition of your fish than your own.


----------



## SMusson

lil_gold_ram said:


> When you talk to them like they are kids.....


I do this all the time now...


----------



## mrs.som

...when you find yourself in a landscaping supply yard in the middle of a Michigan winter picking out rocks with your bare hands (after scraping 4 inches of snow off the top) just because you can't wait another two months before redecorating your tank


----------



## icewind

You have more pictures and videos of your fish and aquariums, than you have of your grandchildren.....


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you have more fish than your LFS

________
*Check out the Word Association thread!!!*


----------



## czar_wilson

they cancel your deployment to afgan land, you live in a second story apt, move in a smaller first floor place so you can house the fish you get to keep now in larger aquariums that they need.
I'd like to say its for them but God knows I love em lol


----------



## mcontri

Joels fish said:


> slickvic277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you start going on and on about cycling,water changes,stocking proper husbandry and fish keeping ethics.Then you relize all 15 of your co-workers are staring at you and have no clue what in #%$& your talking about. And you think theres something wrong with them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh **** this is ME!!!!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

mcontri said:


> Joels fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickvic277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you start going on and on about cycling,water changes,stocking proper husbandry and fish keeping ethics.Then you relize all 15 of your co-workers are staring at you and have no clue what in #%$& your talking about. And you think theres something wrong with them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh #%$& this is ME!!!!
Click to expand...

This happen's to me all the time. Especially at chain store's.


----------



## mcontri

Your LFS calls you for answers


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you have more fun on Cichlid-Forum then doing anything else.

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
*Check out the WORD ASSOCIATION*


----------



## Catfish Dan

You go on a float trip and talk about how much your fish would love the river


----------



## Turtlemaxxx

When you can successfully argue that if your going to spend almost $1500 (1350 ish)on a 8' 240 gallon tank you might as well spend the full $1500 and get a 8' 320 gallon tank instead!


----------



## Daxx

When u stop your gaming addiction because u dont have anytime for it anymore 
happend to me and i dont regret it now i come outdoors to go watch the fish i want to buy


----------



## dillon0990

when you get use to hearing 3 HOB filters running in you bedroom.

when the first thing you do when you wake up is turn the tank lights on and ask them how they slept.

When you get sad because your fish wont come out of the rocks to see you


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you stop by the LFS to see your friend's, the swimming one's of course.


----------



## BelieveInBlue

When you buy an apartment for your parents just so they'd move out and you can turn their room into another fish room.

When you get a job at the LFS because you spend so much time there anyways that you might as well work there.


----------



## Dominateprimate

When you know another 30 gallon tank might crush your dresser but you know you dont have enough fish yet


----------



## vann59

When your rug needs vacuuming, but the fish sand comes first.


----------



## irondan

when you have more tanks than furniture


----------



## BelieveInBlue

When you spend 4 hours driving across 6 cities to pick up 9 fish a light fixture and a UV sterilizer.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

when none of your friends visit anymore because the sound of all the filters makes them have to use the bathroom .


----------



## czar_wilson

when you tell your fiance that you are going to take her out for a nice day out and 
you end up going to the river to look for stones for the aquariums


----------



## chinds78

When you spend an hour reading this entire form and should be doing homework.

When you call all your fish by their scientific name and insist that everyone else does as well.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you go to your LFS and they ask you the question's!

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
Check out the *WORD ASSOCIATION*


----------



## PaulineMi

When you spend an hour sitting perfectly still so you can catch a glimpse of a new fish who's shy and resent it if someone walks into the room and scares it.


----------



## chinds78

When you show your friends pictures of fish on this site and tell them, "it will be so cool when I get this fish," and they just kinda stare at you like you've lost it.

Just spent a half hour doing this, it was fun...for me!


----------



## Ollie

When you've read 13 pages and still have somthing to add.
When you can't wait for your wife to get back from her trip to the USA not because you miss her but because you getting a 4ft all optiwhite (Strarfire glass) tank when she gets back.


----------



## k19smith

You are doing water changes at 5 am because you have nothing better to do.


----------



## chinds78

When you check the cf forums before checking your email and facebook every morning.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

When you go to sell fish and you have to make sure he will have a good home!


----------

